# Rhinestone Template Using Funtime



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I made this template using Funtime software it helps me find a good size for the stone. I cut the template in my stencil and used as my measuring tools to find a good size for my stencil. Heres the file

Free Downloads

You can view in adobe illustrator. The link has eps and pdf files.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow thank you


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> I made this template using Funtime software it helps me find a good size for the stone. I cut the template in my stencil and used as my measuring tools to find a good size for my stencil. Heres the file
> 
> Free Downloads
> 
> You can view in adobe illustrator. The link has eps and pdf files.


Great job with the chart,,


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks. Great chart.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey MYDAMIT, I see you also have a link to my "I love Craft Robo.com" tutorials at your site! I'm honored!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

That yours, thank you very much for the video and information, i found that site when i googles about my craftrobo its very helpful.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that. I created that site years ago and haven't updated it except to add Silhouette tutorials in 2008. Once the Klic-N-Kuts came out, they took over the majority of my time. But I have heard from people over the years that they appreciated having some additional tutorials on the Craft Robo and Wishblade. Those all came about when I was hired by a local scrapbooking store here in Arizona in 2005 to teach and promote the Wishblade to scrapbookers. I was a stay-at-home mom back then and had just bought a used Craft Robo for my own scrapbooking. I didn't particularly want a job but I was crazy about that little Craft Robo and being asked to teach others sounded like fun. So, I began developing a different class every month: Craft Robo / Wishblade 101, Craft Robo / Wishblade 102, etc, and decided to make my class notes available to anyone on the Internet. That's how Accugraphic found me and then asked me to write the user manual for their new Klic-N-Kut. 

I now own a pink Wishblade and a Silhouette SD so if anyone ever has questions about either of those machines, I'm happy to answer.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice and more power...


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, a little bit... not particularly noticeable... especially compared to the 950g in a Maxx. But the little cutters are far easier to take with you somewhere because of their size and weight. I can't get over the weight of the Silhouette SD! It's like half the weight of my laptop! lol


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> ...
> 
> I now own a pink Wishblade and a Silhouette SD so if anyone ever has questions about either of those machines, I'm happy to answer.


I'm considering purchasing both the FunTime software and a Silhouette for the rhinestone feature to cut out my own templates. But I'm confused. Can the Silhouette (SD and the older version) cut the rhinestone material with the blade and equipment it comes with or is there a special blade that needs to be purchased? I've seen ads, like Specialty Graphics website, for replacing the blade holder/blades with another - what do you think? Thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The blade holder / blade that comes with the Silhouette SD can cut certain rhinestone materials really well. Accugraphic sells a green rhinestone rubber that's recommended for the Silhouette:

Green Motif Rubber


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Some say its better to use 60deg blade for stencil cutting. Sandy what stencil are you using? Me i used flock vinyl transfer but still looking for a good stencil materials. The green motif Rubber is too expensive for me do you know less cheaper?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I've only used the Maxx for cutting, thus I use the black rubber that Accugraphic sells. I really love it, but it's too dense for the Craft Robo and Silhouette.

Mrs. Bacon sent me some of the Hartco that she's using. I should test it out on the Silhouette and see how it cuts. That might be a better option for you if Accugraphic's green rubber isn't affordable for you.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Im choosing between the green rubber motif and hartco(hartco 400series is much cheaper)...let me know if the hartco goes well. thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Go with the Hartco, much better to me than the material from accugraphics. The Hartco is not as stiff and easier to cut.

JMO
Veedub3


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have some of the Accugraphics stuff also. I have an entire roll that my cutter will not cut through. I was told that the material may be too thick so I bought a 60 degree clean cut blade thinking that would help. My cutter has 600g downforce and at max pressure with a clean cut blade it still does not cut through the material. I bought some Hartco from JSI Signs and it is much easier and my cutter cut through at 150g. 

My vote is for the Hartco.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Go with the Hartco, much better to me than the material from accugraphics. The Hartco is not as stiff and easier to cut.
> 
> JMO
> Veedub3


I agree the green Hartco material is very easy to cut, as well as the newer tannish material they have,, called yhe 900 series
here is some info on it
the 900 Series Sandmask is a unique Blend of our most popular 400 Series and our most pliable.
The new formula create the toughest most flexible stencil .
the 930 is a thickness of 30 mil.
comes with reg grip adheasive for the back in punched and unpunched.
The 930 has all the toughness of rubber without the powdery residue and distortion of image.
comes in width of 15",20",25",30",and 60", 10 yard rolls.
The thicknesss is 2.5 mil
www.signwarehouse.com


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Go with the Hartco, much better to me than the material from accugraphics. The Hartco is not as stiff and easier to cut.
> 
> JMO
> Veedub3


Do the stones "sit" inside the stencil holes ok with this material, even though it's less thick?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

MDsUnique said:


> Do the stones "sit" inside the stencil holes ok with this material, even though it's less thick?


Yes and It is not less thick just easier to cut, not as stiff.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Yes and It is not less thick just easier to cut, not as stiff.


I'm just asking questions as they occur to me since I don't have a cutter yet - please forgive my ignorance! Does this type of material need a special blade to cut it? I'm considering one of the small cutters (Silhouette/Craft Robo) and was wondering about any extras that would have to be bought. Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A 60 degree blade will get the job done. Don't now about the cutters you are looking at buying maybe Sandy M. can chime in to let you no if those can cut the material.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> A 60 degree blade will get the job done. Don't now about the cutters you are looking at buying maybe Sandy M. can chime in to let you no if those can cut the material.


 Thanks. About Hartco, is there a supplier that will sell small quantities to try the material?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

A bit off the subject but can anyone offer ideas as to where to get the tranfer tape for making rhinestone heat transfers?


----------



## Marley72 (Nov 22, 2007)

can you create custom designs using the silhouette SD for rhinestone templates? Can I used different software to accomplish this if not?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know if Silhouette Studio has rhinestone designing functionality or not. But you can purchase Funtime or KNK Studio GE to design patterns and cut directly to the Silhouette SD.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Marley72 said:


> can you create custom designs using the silhouette SD for rhinestone templates? Can I used different software to accomplish this if not?


As Sandy said, you would need to get a rhinestone software that is compatible with your Silhouette SD.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you can use fairy cut and make the cut as well

MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> I think you can use fairy cut and make the cut as well
> 
> MMM


I'm fairly certain that Fairy Cut only cuts to a Cricut... not to a Silhouette. But Make The Cut will work. I'm not sure it's the best choice for rhinestone designing, quite yet. But given a little more time, it will probably blow all of the others out of the water! It's amazing how much Andy has accomplished in such a short time.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i-designer lite can be used also but it may be less funtional than say funtime...



SandyMcC said:


> I'm fairly certain that Fairy Cut only cuts to a Cricut... not to a Silhouette. But Make The Cut will work. I'm not sure it's the best choice for rhinestone designing, quite yet. But given a little more time, it will probably blow all of the others out of the water! It's amazing how much Andy has accomplished in such a short time.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

agensop said:


> i-designer lite can be used also but it may be less funtional than say funtime...


I had two customers who previously bought that and were REALLY unhappy with it. They both then bought KNK Studio GE instead. As I recall, they couldn't do any kind of fills with it.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats what i thought, everyone who sells the silhouette is pushing that software which is 199. i think its stupid because you are essentially buying a program for more than what you can get funtime for and it gives you horrendously less funtionality


----------



## Brandys226 (Feb 7, 2011)

Where can you find this hartco material I have never heard of it and thinking of using it on cricut machine for templates for shirts thank you!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

This is just one place it can be found. There are a lot of places that carry it.
425-SP Sandmask - 30 inch x 10 yds NP - Sign Supplies and Equipment


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

does anyone know if winpc 2012 will cut in silouhette sd if I convert my files into svg form first. I also have a roland sticka 15 and can't seem to find rhinestone software for that version either. I would get i design r but I need a program that will do fills and allow me to vectorize or at least import my own designs and then apply the stones to them. Any response I would deeply appreciate because my business is starting to grow and I have no clue which program to use with my cutters. maybe I should replace both cutters?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

cajerok said:


> does anyone know if winpc 2012 will cut in silouhette sd if I convert my files into svg form first. I also have a roland sticka 15 and can't seem to find rhinestone software for that version either. I would get i design r but I need a program that will do fills and allow me to vectorize or at least import my own designs and then apply the stones to them. Any response I would deeply appreciate because my business is starting to grow and I have no clue which program to use with my cutters. maybe I should replace both cutters?


Yes, you an import .svg into WinPC also it will vectorize. The one thing you need to take in account is the pressure and blade depth you need to cut rhinestone templates. Your cutters may take a few passes to cut a circle. You can search throughout this forum to see if anyone has settings to help you because you can end up wasting a lot of material trying to find a good setting.


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! I really wanted to get a decent software to start with and then maybe upgrade my cutter a little later instead of the other way around!


----------

